# Piper's Pink Crate



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Pigeonsheep got me thinking that I hadn't done anything with Piper's crate yet.
So I made a crate mat, blankie, and bumpers. This is the tiniest crate I've ever seen. I put a spool of thread and a soup can in pics for perspective.
Bumpers are intentionally shorter than cage for ventilation and vision.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol looks like the same size of the crate I used for the order I had hehe! Looks great! I was surprised on the size of the crate as well lol. Very cute pink crate ^_^


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Omg so cute! Tiny Piper in her pink pad fit for a princess 👑💕💖. Love it!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Very pretty. Both you and pigeon are so talented. I don't have the patience!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Now why didn't i think of doing this for Dottie's crate ? I had to get a dog carrier as i was frightened she would bang her head on the bars with her disability.Now all i need to do is find a girly small crate and a bumper to go round it


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

That one came from Petco online. Comes in pink and lavender. Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products from petco.com

Waited for a good coupon and got it 50% off, too.  Bumper fabric was on old bathrobe. hehe Easy-peasy to make. I still need to add the ribbons in the front to keep it in place. An excuse to go to JoAnn fabrics  Please post pics when you renovate Dottie's crate.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that is the prettiest crate I have ever seen !! and Piper looks so beautiful in it


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ooooh a Lavendar one! Love it💜


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

zellko said:


> That one came from Petco online. Comes in pink and lavender. Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products from petco.com
> 
> Waited for a good coupon and got it 50% off, too.  Bumper fabric was on old bathrobe. hehe Easy-peasy to make. I still need to add the ribbons in the front to keep it in place. An excuse to go to JoAnn fabrics  Please post pics when you renovate Dottie's crate.


Will do


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Loving the mat blankie and bumpers, so creative! I would love a crate cover for my Millie's crate I've seen some great ones on the Internet think I will get her one


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Awww piper's sooooo pretty in pink!!! Love her new crate bed and bumpers you guys are sooooo talented ... I got my pink crate at chewy.com it was really cheap 22$ no shipping and It's the smallest I can find 😊 lol it looks lika a castle for her lol now I feel bad cause her crate is just hudge pudge of things from dog boutiques hehehe makes me want to fix it and get her crate stuff made but Im not talented like you guys 😊>sighs<

She's under a blankie you can see her little black tushie sticking out lol!


----------

